# Carver 3000 Blown Air Heating



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

The 7cm diameter trunking connecting the fan unit to the 8cm diameter hole in the rear plate of the heater is via a plastic collar. Anyone know where I can get a replacement for my broken one. I tried O'leary Motorhomes without success and searched both Carver and Truma advertisers on the net to no avail. I could botch one up but would prefer to have the correct fitment.

Namder


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

try here

http://www.arcsystems.biz/

they seem to know their carvers - some distance from you though so hope they post parts out


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks, ARCSYSTEMS know more about Carver/Truma systems than the manufacturers. They identified the part and it's now on order from Truma.

Namder


----------

